# guts came out



## aje88 (Jul 15, 2009)

ok, so my mio nymph was on its daily walk around my room today and it got stuck on a peice of tape.When i tried to get it off 3 of its legs came off and the abdomen was still stuck on the tape. so i got a pin and tried to slide it under its abdomen and a little bit of guts popped out of its behind and its acting like if nothing's wrong. its just on the floor cleaning itself. it is walking with its only three legs now. will it live?,and why is it acting like if nothings wrong?,and what should i do. :huh:


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 15, 2009)

wrong forum, plus probably not


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 15, 2009)

Aje, take 1 minute to find the proper forum


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 15, 2009)

so how much is shipping?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2009)

It may live, u will just have to wait and see, next time carefully use a fine needle dipped in olive oil or any cooking oil and try to use it instead, oil will make sticky non sticky.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

This started in the classifieds. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ismart (Jul 15, 2009)

Only time will tell. Just treat it as you normally would. If your lucky the wound to the abdomin might be superfical, and the missing leg will hopefully grow back in future moults. Good luck!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 18, 2009)

chris_carson said:


> so how much is shipping?


ROFL I just laughed so hard! Thanks man!


----------

